# Nachträgliche Domain Limit Erhöhung Reseller Account



## crow (10. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe bei einem Server ein Problem mit der nachträglichen Änderung der limits für einen Reseller-Kunden.
Das wird natürlich mit dem Admin Zugang durchgeführt.
Ich möchte die maximale Anzahl der Domains und der Aliasdomains von derzeitg 10 auf 25 heraufsetzen.
Wenn ich speichere, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

1. The server you are trying to remove from this client is used as a webserver. Be sure that this server is not used by this client before to remove it.

Natürlich breche ich angesichts dieser Fehlermeldung den Vorgang ab.

Der Server läuft auf einem Debian 7 (wheeze) mit Mysql 5.5.58 und php 5.4.45. Die ispconfig Version ist 3.1.10.

Was würde passieren, wenn ich diese Fehlermeldung ignoriere?
Was kann ich tun um dem Kunden doch noch die Erhöhung des Domain- und Aliasdomainlimits zukommen zu lassen auf diesem Account?

Vielen Dank im voraus
Crow


----------



## Zwirni (14. Jan. 2018)

Bei mir klappt das. Wie viele Domains hat der Reseller bei dir aktuell?


----------



## crow (20. Jan. 2018)

Der Reseller hat 2 Domains aktuell dort konfiguriert.


----------

